# Received a disappointing call/offer from HGVC the other day



## LUVourMarriotts (Apr 20, 2011)

A month ago, I signed up for the Hilton Honors program because I had to stay at a Hilton while on a business trip.  I always sign up for the programs when I go to a different hotel brand, other than Marriott.  The other day, I received a call from HGVC offering me a 4-day/3-night stay in Las Vegas if I went on a 2-hour presentation.  I said I didn't want to go to Las Vegas because I have a 2yo.  So she offered me Orlando instead.  Originally it was $349 and they would give me 3 family food vouchers, park tickets, I just pay for flight.  I said no.  She dropped it to $199 for the same.  I said, I need to ask my wife.  She said to put her on hold and call my wife, but I knew she was in a meeting, so asked if she would call me back in 2 hours.

Here's where I think her/HGVC's tactics went a little south.  She told me that I could probably get in touch with my wife if I really wanted to.  So I said, you know what, I already own at 2 Marriott resorts, so I really don't need this.  She told me that HGVC is much better than Marriott.  She also asked why I needed to ask my wife, didn't I have any authority to make decisions for my family.  I told her that she was getting a little annoying and she said, listen, I can just hang up and call someone else who would appreciate this offer and what we are willing to give you for a small fee.  So I said, why don't you, and hung up.

I could tell from the background noise that this person was in a call center.  I didn't expect to get a hard sell from her just to do the offer stay.  I've never experienced HGVC, but that certainly put a bad taste in my mouth about them.

Just sharing.


----------



## jestme (Apr 20, 2011)

This didn't used to happen. For quite a while, the salespeople at HGVC were reasonable and somewhat polite, although still professional at their jobs. I suspect Blackstone has increased HGVC sales staff with some of the unemployed "old style" timeshare sales types, especially in Orlando and Vegas. In the past year or two there seems to be a lot more complaints here about pressure sales and tactics at sales presentations. 
As far as authority to make decisions, it is their rule that you MUST bring your spouse to the presentation when you go. If they assume you have the authority to make the decision to try the offer, why do they force you to bring the other half to the presentation?
Call the HGVC offices and complain about their person's attitude. I don't know how HGVC would even try to weed out the bad ones if they don't hear anything about them.


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow what an awful impression she made for HGVC.  Almost as bad as the telemarketer who asked for my DH at Christmas, then shouted an obscenity at me when I said he wasn't availabe. And I mean almost as bad but pretty close.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 20, 2011)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> A month ago, I signed up for the Hilton Honors program because I had to stay at a Hilton while on a business trip.  I always sign up for the programs when I go to a different hotel brand, other than Marriott.  The other day, I received a call from HGVC offering me a 4-day/3-night stay in Las Vegas if I went on a 2-hour presentation.  I said I didn't want to go to Las Vegas because I have a 2yo.  So she offered me Orlando instead.  Originally it was $349 and they would give me 3 family food vouchers, park tickets, I just pay for flight.  I said no.  She dropped it to $199 for the same.  I said, I need to ask my wife.  She said to put her on hold and call my wife, but I knew she was in a meeting, so asked if she would call me back in 2 hours.
> 
> Here's where I think her/HGVC's tactics went a little south.  She told me that I could probably get in touch with my wife if I really wanted to.  So I said, you know what, I already own at 2 Marriott resorts, so I really don't need this.  She told me that HGVC is much better than Marriott.  She also asked why I needed to ask my wife, didn't I have any authority to make decisions for my family.  I told her that she was getting a little annoying and she said, listen, I can just hang up and call someone else who would appreciate this offer and what we are willing to give you for a small fee.  So I said, why don't you, and hung up.
> 
> ...



We had a similar experience, but it was during a stay at our home resort. There was a woman at a desk who badgered us every time we walked by until we relented. The "owners update" was nothing but a full scale sales presentation, just as if we had walked off the street. The treatment generated complaints to the resort manager, the sales manager, corporate headquarters and the promise that I'd never refer anyone the HGVC in the future.

Our event happened back in 2007. I see the only thing that's changed is the I still don't refer friends/family to HGVC for presentations.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 20, 2011)

You couldn't pay me enuff to sit thru another owner's "update" or any sales session these days. Unfortunately, the HGVC sales division has subscribed to the same playbook that every other high-pressure sales operation uses. Its rather sad, actually, becuz its a program that could otherwise sell itself.

The system is incredibly flexible, consumer-friendly, uses a versatile booking engine, and offers a no-deposit RCI portal. I rather enjoy the consistenly high-quality resorts. But accolades aside, you need to avoid the sales-cretins (or get drunk enuff to forget 'em) to see the friendly peep in membership services for what they're worth.

I'd either e-mail them at input@hgvc.com or write:
Mark Wang, President
Hilton Grand Vacations Company, LLC
5323 Millenia Lakes Boulevard, Suite 400
Orlando, Florida 32839

... _it may only one brick in the wall, but with enuff bricks ..._


----------



## pianodinosaur (Apr 20, 2011)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> A month ago, I signed up for the Hilton Honors program because I had to stay at a Hilton while on a business trip.  I always sign up for the programs when I go to a different hotel brand, other than Marriott.  The other day, I received a call from HGVC offering me a 4-day/3-night stay in Las Vegas if I went on a 2-hour presentation.  I said I didn't want to go to Las Vegas because I have a 2yo.  So she offered me Orlando instead.  Originally it was $349 and they would give me 3 family food vouchers, park tickets, I just pay for flight.  I said no.  She dropped it to $199 for the same.  I said, I need to ask my wife.  She said to put her on hold and call my wife, but I knew she was in a meeting, so asked if she would call me back in 2 hours.
> 
> Here's where I think her/HGVC's tactics went a little south.  She told me that I could probably get in touch with my wife if I really wanted to.  So I said, you know what, I already own at 2 Marriott resorts, so I really don't need this.  She told me that HGVC is much better than Marriott.  She also asked why I needed to ask my wife, didn't I have any authority to make decisions for my family.  I told her that she was getting a little annoying and she said, listen, I can just hang up and call someone else who would appreciate this offer and what we are willing to give you for a small fee.  So I said, why don't you, and hung up.
> 
> ...



This is a problem with most timeshare sales reps.  I recently purchased MMVL resale.  I have been a member of Marriott Rewards for many years.  I have had Marriott TS sales reps tell me why I should dump HGVC for Marriott.  I have had Grand Mayan reps tell me why I should dump HGVC for Grand Mayan.  We do not attend anymore TS sales presentations.


----------



## phil1ben (Apr 24, 2011)

Just curious. Does anyone know if the onsite people get paid or receive a cut of the commission based upon the number of people they get to attend the "update"? This was a good heads up for me because I might have attended something called an "owners update" had I not read this. We just bought resale but have not stayed anywhere yet. Thanks.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 24, 2011)

I dunno for sure, but I suspect that their pay package contains incentives or bonuses for reaching certain tier-levels in the number of referrals.

As an owner, you are allowed (or may be invited) to attend an "owner's update" once every six months. I went once, thinking that a few hours might worth the "gift." _Now, when I see Hilton on my caller ID, I let it go to voice mail._


----------



## bobcat (Apr 24, 2011)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> A month ago, I signed up for the Hilton Honors program because I had to stay at a Hilton while on a business trip.  I always sign up for the programs when I go to a different hotel brand, other than Marriott.  The other day, I received a call from HGVC offering me a 4-day/3-night stay in Las Vegas if I went on a 2-hour presentation.  I said I didn't want to go to Las Vegas because I have a 2yo.  So she offered me Orlando instead.  Originally it was $349 and they would give me 3 family food vouchers, park tickets, I just pay for flight.  I said no.  She dropped it to $199 for the same.  I said, I need to ask my wife.  She said to put her on hold and call my wife, but I knew she was in a meeting, so asked if she would call me back in 2 hours.
> 
> Here's where I think her/HGVC's tactics went a little south.  She told me that I could probably get in touch with my wife if I really wanted to.  So I said, you know what, I already own at 2 Marriott resorts, so I really don't need this.  She told me that HGVC is much better than Marriott.  She also asked why I needed to ask my wife, didn't I have any authority to make decisions for my family.  I told her that she was getting a little annoying and she said, listen, I can just hang up and call someone else who would appreciate this offer and what we are willing to give you for a small fee.  So I said, why don't you, and hung up.
> 
> ...



You should have asked her if she ever went to CHARM SCHOOL....


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have never owned an HGVC Week but like them a whole lot.  Anytime I can trade into one, I do.  I dumped my Marriott Weeks a number of years ago and was tempted to buy at one of the LV HGVC Resorts but just never got around to it.

George


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 24, 2011)

bobcat said:


> You should have asked her if she ever went to CHARM SCHOOL....



_This reminds me of an old joke._

Three Southern belles are sitting on the verandah of an old plantation house, sipping sweet tea. One says to the others: "See this big gorgeous ring? That shows my husband loves me." The other two exclaim: "How nice!" The second one says: "See that brand new red Mercedes? That shows my husband loves me." The other two exclaim: "How nice!"

The third remains silent. The first one asks, "Charlene, doesn't your husband love you?" Charlene says: "My husband loves me so much that he sent me to Charm School." "Charm School!" they exclaim. "How does that show your husband loves you?"

Charlene replies: "Charm School is where they teach you to say,'How nice!', instead of '[what I really want to say].'"


----------



## Janann (Apr 25, 2011)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> A month ago, I signed up for the Hilton Honors program because I had to stay at a Hilton while on a business trip.  I always sign up for the programs when I go to a different hotel brand, other than Marriott.  The other day, I received a call from HGVC offering me a 4-day/3-night stay in Las Vegas if I went on a 2-hour presentation.  I said I didn't want to go to Las Vegas because I have a 2yo.  So she offered me Orlando instead.  Originally it was $349 and they would give me 3 family food vouchers, park tickets, I just pay for flight.  I said no.  She dropped it to $199 for the same.  I said, I need to ask my wife.  She said to put her on hold and call my wife, but I knew she was in a meeting, so asked if she would call me back in 2 hours.
> 
> Here's where I think her/HGVC's tactics went a little south.  She told me that I could probably get in touch with my wife if I really wanted to.  So I said, you know what, I already own at 2 Marriott resorts, so I really don't need this.  She told me that HGVC is much better than Marriott.  She also asked why I needed to ask my wife, didn't I have any authority to make decisions for my family.  I told her that she was getting a little annoying and she said, listen, I can just hang up and call someone else who would appreciate this offer and what we are willing to give you for a small fee.  So I said, why don't you, and hung up.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that HGVC is using these tactics.  Its completely rude and unprofessional.


----------



## user name here (Apr 25, 2011)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> She also asked why I needed to ask my wife, didn't I have any authority to make decisions for my family.
> 
> Just sharing.



LOL!  I'd have asked her if she's a good little slave, and addresses her husband properly as "Lord and Master."


----------

